# Advice Heading South on the ICW



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

This thread will be used to post questions and advice on the passage south on the East Coast ICW. Let's try to keep this ICW specific along with advice on outside jumps along the inlets. Hopefully this can become a good resource for the thousands that head north and south each year on this incredible natrional resource. 
I'll be putting together some initial thoughts on preparation for the trip shortly but anyone with questions or experience is welcome to chime in here.


----------



## Aasem (Sep 3, 2006)

My initial question would be, why?

52-foot Tayana ketch confined to the ditch? Sail her!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

The best advice is to get unlimited towing insurance. This is the best $120 you'll ever spend. I have run aground a few times and was fortunate to get off by myself all but once when a passing 27' sailboat was kind enough to pull me off. I have never used the insurance so far (been going up and down since 1990) but it's worth it just for the peace of mind. Bear in mind that getting hauled off just once will usually cost at least $500.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Aasem...the advice is not for me. 
Vasco...yep...I second that notion. If it is a first trip...you probably will end up being booted from the insurance! <g>


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

When transiting from Long Island Sound through to NY, How is the East River and what advice can you offer for that area?

Dave


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

OK...For first timers down the ICW. 
The waterway between Norfolk and Miami is about 1200 miles. Minimum depths are about 6 ft. but most often you will be travelling in 8-15 feet of water. There are a few REALLY shallow spots and we will deal with these separately.
Bridges are 65' or more or are opening bridges. There are always tales of low bridges and indeed on unusually high tides or after lots of storm rain, bridges will get "lower" so you do need to pay attention to local conditions but I've carried 64' through the entire waterway and never scaped an antenna. The one bridge hat does NOT conform to this is the Julia Tuttle bridge in Miami which is 57' and if you have a tall mast you need to jump outside at Ft. Lauderdale for the 30 mile trip into Miami to avoid the bridge.

The waterway is quite well marked with red triangular markers and green sqares and most of the waterway is narrow and not suited to sailing. You may be able to sail about 10% of the time so a GOOD engine and clean fuel tanks is essential. Beause most of the waterway is so narrow, it is also protected and even small boats can do the trip quite safely if they can wait a day or two in bad weather to transit the open sections. There are hundreds of anchorages along the way so the trip doesn't have to cost a lot of money and the marinas can provide a welcome break now and then along with fuel, water and repairs. Most cruisers try to make about 50 miles a day so it is possible to "do" the trip in 3 weeks but you will miss a lot of good stuff if you don't stop and rest and enjoy some of the neat towns and places along the way. Night travel is NOT recommended as many markers are not lit and barge traffic can be hazardous.

There are dozens of "waterway guides" & charts out there. My personal favorites are the Maptech ChartKits for navigation and Skipper Bob's Guide to anchorages on the ICW...which also provides detailed shoaling and bridge opening and clearance info. The Maptech Charts are good for offshore jumps too which a lot of the guides do not cover. If you plan to go offshore for some of the trip...Steve Dodges Guide to SE US inlets is the bible. All of this stuff is available at www.bluewaterweb.com if you can't find it locally. If you want additonal detailed info about marinas and towns along the way, the mid-Atlantic and Southern waterway guides are good to have. 
Since shoaling and bridge closings and schedules can happen AFTER the above stuff is published, before leaving you should mark up your charts with the latest problem spots and advice from online sources. The two best I've found are:
Tom and Mel Neal's East Coast Alerts Here
Skipper Bob's Update Page Here

Chartplotters are GREAT BUT do not follow the magenta line. Navigate from marker to marker staying mid channel and round your turns off. Move to the green or red side of the channel based on your notes. Chartplotters WILL leave you aground in the ICW if you rely on them.

OK...that's it for now. Questions...comments...alternative opinions?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Brezzin...here's the info you need. 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/18674-cruising-sound-raritan-bay.html?highlight=hell+gate


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Perhaps this might be better in the Special Interest section as ICW? Have a sticky for general ICW info, then there could be individual threads more specific to certain locations and situations. Just a thought


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I brought my boat down from Charleston to Hilton Head Island last October, and touched bottom twice when I got a little too caught up in the scenery. Good idea to have your tow insurance up to date, and a little extra fuel on hand. I also found a massive blank on my Garmin when heading down the Coosaw River just north of Beaufort, SC. Definately have physical charts on hand, as this part of the ICW is not well mark; in fact, the markers are miles apart precisely where the Bluecharts are a no-show.
Dwight


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dave-
"When transiting from Long Island Sound through to NY, How is the East River and what advice can you offer for that area?"
Get the charts and get the "Eldridge" guide, it will give you gobs of specific information all the way down the NJ coast and into the Cheaspeake including tides and currents.
As to the East River itself...piece of cake as long as your boat is under control. Currents in the Hell Gate can run a full 6+ knots so you do want to make sure you are going through at slack--or, prepared for the ride. In the East River itself sailing can be tricky, there are all sorts of devils blowing from the canyons of Manhattan and sometimes square waves several feet tall in the East River itself. Plus, heavy barge traffic that can't stop or maneuver much.
That's not to say it is a hard ride, on the contrary it is a piece of cake--IF the boat can be trusted and you are keeping your eyes open, and checking the timing and wx. Any reasonably prudent sailor can do it without any problem.
There is a new 9/11 security Exclusion Zone by the UN building, get too close to it and they claim they'll blow you out of the water. And recently, a work barge anchored in the west channel just north of the Queensborough Bridge, working with two water turbines down below. Still--nothing to worry about, just know they are there.

Also check the charts carefully, there are a number of "General Anchorage" locations marked like Little Bay (just E of the Throggs Neck Bridge) where you can anchor, free, and get a nap or wait for the tides to turn as needed.


----------



## SeaStrutter (Oct 10, 2006)

My plan is to head south through Oswego, down the Hudson, then south on the ICW to Florida,etc. My question is this - Once I get to NYC, what are the options - I've heard there's an inside passage that will connect to the rest of the ICW? (I draw 3' and have a mast on a tabernackle that I can lower by myself in a few min.) If I can't make it though this passage, how long will it take to go "outside"?

Thanks.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Actually...you probably can make it inside with that draft sea strutter...but you may want to do day jumps outside instead if the weather is good. From NYC go to wait for weather at Sandy hook anchorage... you can then jump outside to Manasquan Inlet first night...Atlantic City next night and Cape May 3rd night...all good inlets in most weather. ....and you can definitely go through the "back door" at Cape May up the Delaware...but remember to wait for slack tide just before flood to start up the Bay.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Seastrutter-
What Cam says. While you can go all the way inside, puttering down North Jersey is a twisty exercise in bus driving. Take a look at the charts, you may rather wait for wx and go outside even if you have to wait.<G>

Just don't underestimate the NJ inlets, in some conditions even the USCG won't run them.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

SeaStrutter,

It's about 110 miles from Sandy Hook to Cape May. Usually a 20-24 hour trip. Wait for weather and go for it. I used to anchor up at Upper Nyack and by the time I got to Sandy Hook it'd be 2:00 pm and then I'd get into Cape May about 10:00 am. If you prefer you can anchor behind Sandy Hook or at Atlantic Highlands. Watch out for the fast ferry when she comes into Atlantic Highlands.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Watch out for the fast ferry when"
Yeah, watch out for ANY fast ferry in the NYC harbor areas. Cat jocks seem to think the rules of the road run in reverse for them but I'm told the USCG also knows how to slap wrists hard enough to break them.<G>


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Vasco...you're right...a 24 hour run in good weather or two days of day motoring/sailing. Manasquan and Atlantic City and Cape May inlets are the best of the bunch...others can be treacherous even in moderate conditions.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fort Myers and the surrounding area*

Nice thread Cam. Good idea. I urge all to put in their expereince. The East Coast has been covered, so I will do a short bit on the west coast of FLorida.

The ICW runs through Okecobee and central Florida but most boats will not be able to make the passage. It is very shallow and low bridges (55' starting at Cape Coral). If you are making the passage into Fort Myers, the first bridge is a draw bridge at Sanibel Island. However, they are in the process of tearing this down and adding a new bridge which will be fixed at 70 (I believe it is 70 at Mean). They have ended up changing their minds on this so much you better check in for the latest and greatest information. http://www.sanibelcauseway.com/

This leads you into the ICW for Cape Coral and Fort Myers. You can either head east to the first fixed bridge at Cape Coral (55) or West around to Charlotte Harbor. If heading east their are several good anchorages, including one that is just east of the enterance to Tarpon Point Marina (very well protected in all winds except an Western blow) and another just around the turn onto the ICW on the South Side before the enterance to Tarpon Point. This anchorage is good on any southern blow, but not as good on a northern blow. I have held well in both.

If you head East, there are too many anchorages to mention after the Miserable mile, before it there is really only one just to the east side of Picnic Island. This is a farily deep anchorage but is not protected in a blow. If it is blowing south or north, you are better pushing past these on to Pine Island's southern tip (in a northern blow) or Sanibel just south of Pine Island (in a southern and Western blow).

The Miserable Mile is about a 1 - 11/2 miles stretch of the ICW just west of the enterance from the gulf. It is a very narrow cut with shallow water (ankle deep) on either side of the ICW. It is VERY HEAVILY trafficed with multimillion dollar sports fishers and Sea Rays who do not know the rules of the road or common courtesy (this is not my opinion, it is FACT!)... so just be prepared for a lot of rocking and prep your boat down below appropriately. The ICW itself in this area is supposed to be about 7 feet, but that is pretty dodgy with all the Hurricanes and is now best transited straight down the middle with boats whose drafts exceed 6 - 61/2 feet. The miserable mile ends after about St. James City (Pine Island) and is an easy run from there on into Charlotte Harbor and well thereafter. If you want to avoid the miserable mile, you will have to sail north around Sanibel and Captiva and come back into Charlotte Harbor. It is very well marked and easy to transit that way... but the narrow cut in and currents can create a solid 5+ seas following you in, so again, prep accordingly. There are many other inlets to transit to the ICW between Sanibel and Cayo Costa, but are best left to local knowledge or fair weather as they are not marked well (contrary to the maps).

Hope that helps anyone interested.

- CD


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Cam for getting this thread up and running. Since I am planning on taking the ICW down from NY to Jacksonville on the way, where could I to jet out of inlets for a few hours to break up the monotany, or even for that matter spend a day or two in an area? I plan a to be @ Chesepeake for at least a week, anyone recommend a marina or two to stay at while sailing the bay?

I guess I should go ahead and place these links in this thread for further references.

North on ICW? 
New York to Florida Via ICW 
Sailing down from NY to Florida in the spring 
ICW

Draft in ICW and Keys 
Nighttime Anchorage 
Bridge clearance on ICW 
Southbound on the ICW? 
Travelling down the ICW 
Annapolis to New York in Late April? 
South Jersey ICW? 

leaving the Chesapeake around 11/15 which is certainly not too late. It also leaves several of the more open sections of the ICW behind you so you wouldn't have to worry about nasty weather much

The trip down the "ditch" is an adventure and really changed my life. I met so many interesting people in the most unlikely of places....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jags...you can spend months in the Chesapeake, there is so much to see and do. It will take you 3-4 days just to get to Norfolk from the C&D canal so you've not allowed yourself a lot of wiggle room there! But...If I were going to stop 5 places for 1 day each there I would go to 
1. Up the Patapsco River to Baltimore Inner Harbor (inner harbor east marina)...see the aquarium, eat in little italy or walk to an orioles game.
2. Annapolis...(take a town mooring and dinghy in or anchor in Spa creek and do the same.) Sailing central on the East Coast
3. Solomon's Island (anchor or pick one of the 5 or six marinas)
4. Tangier Island (anchor and go back in time!)
5. Onancock on the Eastern shore of Maryland...a few miles up the river and a great little town to anchor off. 
You can read more about all these destinations clicking on the right hand menu here:
http://www.baydreaming.com/boating.htm

As far as jumping outside for a few hours...it just doesn't work that way except for the one jump I've given you and down in Florida in a few places. See the Dodge guide from my first post to understand why in more detail.
Thanks for including those links...they will be helpful to others.


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

I was actually talking about inlets where I could just cruise offshore for a few hours and then coming back in the same inlet. If I am only going to be sailing 10% of the time on a trip that will take 2-3 weeks below the bay, I think it might be fun to just go off shore and sail here and there before motoring down the rest of the way.

Thanks for the info on the bay, I had a feeling the bay could easily be a months trip in and of itself. The plan is to bring the girls up and taking a family vacation up there.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jags...OK, understood now. There are a number of navigable inlets you can go out of that are relatively close to the ICW:
In NC...Beaufort, Wrightsville Beach, Southport (Cape Fear)
In SC...Little River, Wynyah Bay, Charleston, Bewfort,Tybee Roads/Hiltonhead or Savannah River, St. Simons
In FL...St. Mary's River, St. John's River, St. Augustine, Cape Canaveral Canal, Ft. Pierce, Lake Worth/Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale and Miami

There are a few others, but these are the safer ones.


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

Excellent, Thanks~!!


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*cruisernet*

Here is a link to a site that is all about the ICW. It's not as active or as interactive as this but there is a lot of detailed info here - http://www.cruisersnet.net/index.php


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Avoiding the ICW Northbound
*For those who want to make day trips coastally or just hop outside once in a while...Here's a post from another thread that my be helpful.
**************
John that link http://www.whitesoundpress.com/detail seinlet.htm is a cruicial resource for your planning.

The problem with going offshore and pulling in to anchor each night is that there aren't enough decent inlets to do that. Furthermore...the in and out mileage from the sea-buoys to the anchorages adds up to MORE mileage than the ICW. 
So...it is possible to make a few in and out day trips but not real practical. If you want to make time up the coast...you really need to do some overnighters off the coast. Just to give you an idea of the POSSIBLE day hops in long summer day conditions in YOUR boat. 
Ft. Pierce...Cape Canaveral
Canaveral...to Ponce Inlet (not a great inlet...only settled weather tide)
Ponce to St. Augustine
St. Augustine to St. Johns R. (Jacksonvillle Beach)
Jacksonville to St Mary'sRiver (Fernandina)
Fernandina to St. Simons Island
St. Simons to TYBEE Rds. (Savannah River/Hilton Head) VERY long day
Tybee rds. to N. Edisto River...ONLY in settled weather
N. Edisto to Charleston to Wynyah Bay...(George Town)
Georgetown to Little River Inlet (shoaling heavily INSIDE the inlet but no real issues for you)
Little River to Cape Fear...Southport
Southport to Masonboro Inlet (Wrightsville Beach) good weather only
Masonboro to Beaufort. 
Stay inside from Beaufort but if you want to sail...head down the Neuse River past the ICW turnoff and out into the Pamlico sound on the Alternate ICW and stop in Ocracoke and Manteo on your way to Coinjock and Norfolk. 
Get some charts and dividers and you'll see how this "day tripping" isn't very efficient and how if you can sail for 18-24 hours you can make a lot better progress by staying out instead of heading in every 8-10 hours.
I am going to duplicate post this on the ICW thread since a lot of boats will be heading north soon.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/../editpost.php?do=editpost&p=126159


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,
I have 30,000 + blue water experience as a delivery captain. I have never been down the ICW. I'm finally taking a trip on my boat!! She is 33 ft sailboat. She draws 6 feet. Should I go where my strengths lie and go outside or take her down the ICW? I'l be sailing from Maine.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Koru...welcome! 
I drew 6 ft. too...so my experience is probably applicable. If you decide to do a lot of offshore...then go down the ICW from Norfolk to Beaufort and do your outside hops from there to avoid the whole Cape Hatteras thing. I guess you will decide whether you want to go offshore down to the Chesapeake or not as well. It will take 3 days from Montauk to Norfolk which saves a lot of time over LIS/Manhattan/CapeMay/Delaware Bay route.
I'm going to assume you are planning the trip for the spring and have plenty of time to gunkhole and/or explore. If that is the case, I would personally suggest that you do as much of the ICW (north of Florida!) as possible. There are so many nice spots to visit that it is really quite special if you can be happy with 50 mile days and nice little towns and anchorages at nite. The spring is the time to do it as the weather gets warmer and the days get longer. You can get through everywhere if you wait for tide in a few places but I'd advise some inlet hopping in Georgia until they get some dredging done as there are a lot of trouble spots. Still there are some WONDERFUL stops in GA...so I wouldn't bypass the state! (Savannah/Thunderbolt, Isle of Hope, Cumberland Island, Jekyll Island, St. Simon's Island, St. Mary's! ) Just bypass the waterway there as much as possible without missing the sights. In Florida...making hops makes more sense as much of the northern waterway is featureless and you don't have long "in and outs" to the sea buoys in the inlets so you can have more relaxed cruising under sail and auto pilot. Pop in at St. Augustine for sure as it is a unique city. 
After you've done the ICW once, you will probably prefer to stay offshore as much as possible on future trips...and coming back north, you get help from the stream and prevailing winds. 
Anyway...that's my opinion. A lot depends on your time and interest in the trip vs. the destination! 
Welcome aboard as an addition to our Maine contingent!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,
Thanks for the quick reply and for the welcome. I am planning on leaving late April / early May. I was going to sail from Maine to somewhere in the Cuttyhunk vicinty, via the Cape Cod Canal. Then Cuttyhunk to Norfolk and make some decisions there. I had heard differing stories about the ICW and that my draft might be too deep and I would be constantly running aground, etc. My strengths certainly lie offshore, but was hoping to take the ICW for a change of pace and see a part of the world I have yet to cruise.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Koru...if you are singlehading...it is a bit tougher on the ICW due to the need to actively steer 8 hours or more a day. That gets old rather quickly! Just an additional thought. The neat thing is that you can decide day to day what you feel like doing as there are so many inlets pretty close to the ICW. Get the Dodge Guide to SE US inlets for sure!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,

Thanks again, as I will be the sole crew member for most of the trip. The good news is I don't really have to be south until late July. That is why I thought the ICW might be an interesting change from sea birds, rogue waves and the occasional container ship! The plan is to enter the ICW in Norfolk and see how it goes. Any good reading material / books that might be of interest besides the Dodge Guide?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Koru - you'll have the first two days from Norfolk where you will have to actively be at the wheel on the ICW, then you'll hit some open water, with any number of choices on where to go. Most of the rivers are wide and you have the Ablemarle and Pamlico Sounds as well. Many places to go throughout North Carolina, as well as many anchorages.

I stayed inside, due to weather, down to Charleston on my way south this year, and then did a series of overnight hops, inlet to inlet, down to the Keys. Florida is full of bridges and channels, and not something, as a singlehander, I enjoy. I much prefer going outside through there.

A good online guide for Norfolk to the Keys can be found here http://www.cruisersnet.net/index.php


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Could anyone recommend some good boatyards along the way that might be a good place to take care of a few odds and ends "on the cheap".


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Koru...for relatively inexpensive but competent repairs and a willingness to let you do your own work when you want to..Deltaville Yacht Yard/Shroeder Yacht Systems is a favorite of mine. 1 day north of Norfolk on the Chesapeake, Rappahannock River. http://www.yacht-yard.com/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*sailing south for the first time*

At 63 I decided to move to Port Charlotte and now have to decide how to get my 30 year old 30' Hunter from NYC to Port Charlotte with out crew! Any suggestions are welcome.
RVRDGN


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

rvrdgn said:


> At 63 I decided to move to Port Charlotte and now have to decide how to get my 30 year old 30' Hunter from NYC to Port Charlotte with out crew! Any suggestions are welcome.
> RVRDGN


Put it on a truck.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

RV, you've got plenty of choices.

You could sail it down, outside at first, then motor inside the ICW, split the trip either way. Or motor down all the way.

You could call a shipper, and ask them "When and how is the least expensive way to get it down here, I'm in no hurry?" Often if you let them pick a month-wide window, they can use it to fill a deadhead run and give you a hefty discount. Like 1/3 off.

Of, you could just hire a skycrane and have it FLOWN on down. Bit expensive, but you'd get plenty of media coverage.<G>

I think I'd wait for good summer wx and winds, take it offshore maybe down to NC, and then inside the ICW the rest of the way. No matter what you do--the move will need fuel, and fuel is only going UP, so moving "now" beats waiting.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Or .... find some crew to make the trip with you.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

rvrdgn said:


> At 63 I decided to move to Port Charlotte and now have to decide how to get my 30 year old 30' Hunter from NYC to Port Charlotte with out crew! Any suggestions are welcome.
> RVRDGN


If you have a time then just sail it over. It's do-able, I just took my 28 ft boat from Houston to NC in less than 2 months. Take your time, do not rush.
When are you planning to do it? I may need a ride to NC from NYC. You will probably need a crew to do New Jersey part anyway. Below NJ you will have an option to stay in protected waters almost all way to Port Charlotte.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Is a Raritan Lectrasan MC a good choice for extended ICW touring? Boat has one, considering whether to keep it.


----------



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

I've sailed the ICW from charleston, SC up to kilmarnock, VA in my parent's beneteau 423 and the only place we had issues was the alligator river in NC, so watch out for that. the boat only draws 4'9 too, its a shoal draft. We ran aground in the middle of the channel, doing about 2 kts, and trying very hard not to run aground. Its just shallow, nothing you can do about it. 

Also add oxford, MD to the list of places to stay on the chesapeake. And be sure to go around the corner to the crab claw restaurant on the harbor at st. michaels. I've cruised the bay every summer for several years with my family and I can say for sure the crab claw is the best place for blue crab on the bay. Annapolis is another favorite destination. Busy though. 

I think someone mentioned solomon's as well. Another regular stop of ours. Great sailing town, they have a pretty active wed. night race series.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

dell...the alligator is NOT shoal. The problem is they moved the markers and some folks have old charts that do not reflect the move and they proceed to the distant marker in the same line that puts them on the shoals. There is no other problem in the alligator...but TowboatUS gets a lot of business right there at the mouth! 

In case anyone would like the NEW chart and confirmation of tis issue particularly on chart plotters...see this thread:
Cruisers' Net - North Carolina 
This is a great site for making your way south with the LATEST information on waterway conditions. 
Here's a snippet of the new chart:


----------



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

what I meant by shoal draft was that the beneteau has a shoal draft keel (why it draws under 5') never said the alligator was shoal, just that we ran aground! This was in 2003, the markers may have been moved since then. But when we ran it, it was in broad daylight and we could easily see from marker to marker. Also the charts we had were new, and we had a brand new raymarine chartplotter to double check (it was the boat's maiden voyage and we picked her up spanking new in charleston)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...having done that route multiple times between 2001 and 2005 with a 6 foot draft I can tell you there is NO problem with grounding if you follow the latest advice and unprinted chart adjustments. I would say that your folks fell into the trap of following the chartplotter line and the printed chart. Marker number 3 was moved well west during that period and many people mistook markers 1 and 5 in the same line as the original 3 and did not head west to #3 and ended up on the shoal. There is definitely shoaling at the Alligator but the markers are constantly moved so that very deep draft boats can continue to navigate safely if they get the latest updates. 
Not trying to argue...just making clear for those who may be transiting soon that this is a VERY safe route but you MUST go beyond the charts to get the latest info to navigate this area and then mark your charts accordingly. Do NOT trust your chartplotter!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*South on the ICW*

rvrdgn,
First of all my suggestion is that you sail your boat. How many opportunities do you get to do a long trip by sail? Don't miss out.

I sailed the route between NYC and the Chesapeake South last Fall and North this Spring.
Going down I used the inside passage for NJ, coming back I used the outside passage

I sailed a Pearson 33 and on the way down I never touched bottom. I went in at Manasquan and out at Atlantic City (35' bridges South of there). The tidal current was a pain sometimes, but it was O.K. otherwise. Just watch the charts and go slowly when in doubt.

On the way back North I went outside. The weather was forecast to be nice and it took less than a day from Cape May to NYC. Nice sail, I set the windvane steering and had a great time.

The NJ coast is very inhospitible. You can enter at Manasquan, then you should really go to Atlantic City as there really is no good entry for a 5 foot draft. Just inside Manasquan is an opening Bridge with strong Tidal currents so watch the tide tables.
Atlantic City is a good all weather entrance as is Cape May. Just inside the Atlantic City Entrance to Starboard is a very small opening to a great anchorage. You should see some other sailboats already there. At CApe May, you can anchor in front of the Coast Guard Station, but it is not the best nchorage O.K. for an overnight.I went up the Delaware as I wanted to stop in Annapolis. Just watch the Weather and its not too bad.

Don


----------



## rolandptaylor (Aug 20, 2008)

This is my first visit to sailnet. In 2010 we are considering having our Beneteau 423 trucked to Boston Harbor and beginning our crusing life heading up to Maine, and then making our way all the way south to cross over into the Bahamas. Does anyone have suggestions regarding the appropriate time of year to begin this oddessy? Obviously cold weather and hurricanes come to mind.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What time of year where you planning on leaving? If in the spring, you'd be good to go.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Roland...Best time to head south is fall. The mass migration from the Chesapeake begins after the boatshow in October and people are generally south of the Bay by early November as hurricane season ends and it starts getting colder. I would leave Maine no later than mid-September to get to the Bay by mid-October. The ICW route from Norfolk south can be comfortably done in 30 days to Miami. From there you can go to the Keys or the Bahamas.
There are several other threads here on ICW transit and the Bahamas so be sure to search a bit. Welcome!


----------



## rolandptaylor (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice. Makes good sense. I will be doing a lot of searching before that trip. While I have sailed in lots of blue water locations on both coast, cruising will be new to my wife and me. We can hardly wait. I thought it would be fun to cover the east coast and enjoy the ICW at least once. Part of my "Bucket List."


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

*icw*

Just made the trip down e coast fl.Fl boaters will smile wave & leave a 4 ft wake.Bridges all are either high rise ,many restricted,only about 50 most irateting.Stay in middle of channel most sides VERY shallow.Will never do it again.


----------



## pfbanyas (Apr 26, 2000)

*Magenta isn't always bad*

Just a quick comment. I have seen lots of comments about not always sticking on the magenta line which I totaly agree with. I use my draft, speed, charts, navigation aids, and my schedule to decide which course I make good, oh and the number of crab pots along a given route I choose.

For those who haven't made the trip before I would suggest keeping the magenta line in mind when traversing ranges where the guides are down or damaged. There are some ranges through the lower south where navigation aids are at each end and if the range is down it can be confusing. I found it helpful to see the magenta line on my chartplotters since the ranges were down and the almost non-existent channel was not where I thought. It isn't a rule, more of just a guideline. Ar ar ar matie.
Pat
Marguerite


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Saltwater Suzi and I have traveled the ICW from Norfolk to central Florida 8 times (four down and four up). We've learned a few things that we could pass along.

#1. We ran aground many times on our first trip down, and fewer coming back. Our last 2 or three times we have bumped bottom maybe twice total. The trick is to take the ICW as a barge takes it. We with small boats tend to get to the mark and abruptly turn toward the next. Don't do that. Imagine you've got about 100 feet of boat in front of you and 100 feet of boat behind you. In other words, long gentle rounding of the turns will keep you off of the bottom. Tugs and barges seldom run aground. And I'm pretty sure that they draw more than six feet - fully laden maybe even eight or nine feet. If they do bump bottom, they have the power to just keep on going and dredge their own channel. Try it, it works.

#2. Never hurry down the ICW if you want to enjoy it. Anchor and dinghy ashore in little towns and in big ones. Oriental, NC, Elizabeth City (don't miss the parties with the Rose Buddies), Georgetown (stinks a little from the paper mill and the holding is bad the further you go up the creek, but great little town. And the grocery store will give you a ride back to the dinghy dock if you ask. Visit other boats along the way. Don't be shy - invite other boaters over for wine and cheese. You'll make some great friends with whom you have much in common. Charleston is great. Good bus system all over town.

3. Learn how to anchor well. You'll often be anchoring in reversing currents with large tidal ranges - sometimes for 2 or 3 days. The further south you get, the more likely you'll run into what we call the Gassholes. They are particularly out on weekends. We hide up some creek and just read or visit or do boat projects. Then head out again on Monday when the Gassholes are back at work. It seems that most power boaters transiting the ICW are polite and know the rules of the road. They will request a pass via radio, and slow down so as not to wake you. 

4. The simple request, "Where's the nearest laundromat? (Post Office, Pharmacy, Grocery Store?) will often elicit the answer - "Too far to walk. Hop in, I'll give you a ride." or "It's about four miles down that highway, here's the keys to my car, it's the green one over there. She shimmies a little but she'll get you there and back." People along the waterway are like that - really! Make sure you fill the tank before you return the vehicle.

#5. Always, ALWAYS radio the bridge for an opening. Even if there are 16 other boats there waiting. We almost had a bridge close on us because the guy thought he had 11 boats and we were number twelve.

#6. Keep your radio on and use all the proper radio ettiquette. Be as helpful as you can and don't be afraid to ask for help or especially for local knowledge. Thje locals know where the shoals are that aren't marked. They know when another mark has been added or one has drifted away.

#7. The only chart which is 100% accurate is the one where 1" = 1". We can set our electronic navigation to leave a path behind us on the chart, indicating where we have gone. Looking at it later shows that we ran up on land many times.

#8. Near inlets, there are always shoals. These move. Follow a local. Or get on the radio.

#9. Someone mentioned above about going outside. It's hardly worth it unless you're going to go overnight. First, often, you have to wait for weather - maybe a day or a few days. Staying inside you usually don't have to wait for weather. Second, you often have to go out many miles before you can turn south. But you have to stay inside the Gulf Stream - So you get pounded with breaking waves. (It's okay if you're heading North - use the stream.) Third, after an overnighter, unless you're young, you usually want to nap for a day. And you've lost any time you've gained.
We've gone outside around Georgia (leaving Charleston and coming in at Fernandino) (BTW don't miss Cumberland Island). We also go outside once we reach the Lake Worth Inlet - there's just too many bridges when you stay inside.

Don't miss St. Augustine. Ft. Pierce can be fun. 

I've said enough.


----------



## rolandptaylor (Aug 20, 2008)

Larry and Susan,
Thanks so much for the info. The books don't give you all the little details. We definitely plan to take in the sites along the way. About how long did you take on average to go from Norfolk to central FL?
Rusty and Debbie Taylor,
Beach Music (Ben 423)


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm guessing here - Saltwater Suzi would know right off - I'd say the shortest was about 17 days - 14 days were travel time - that was coming north and we were out of money and needed to get back to work. Longest was about 3 months. Generally around 6 weeks - but we do a lot of sight-seeing.

25 cent philosophy:
I always figure once you're on the boat, you're _already _where you're going - so why hurry? The journey's the thing not the destination. After you reach your destination, well, maybe there's another destination. You can't sail to the horizon. See how I get after only one rum?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Our best time Norfolk to West Palm was 22 days. But we did take a few days off. 1000 miles at 50 per day = 20 days. It is WAY hard sitting at the wheel and steering carefully in narrow channels for 8-10 hours a day.It is way better when you can take time to enjoy the towns along the way. Allow 5 weeks if you have the time. Don't miss Cumberland Island!!


----------



## sailorpa (May 18, 2010)

great info from "camaraderie". As a first timer, must know all the pitfalls before starting out. I am sure I will have many more questions. Thanks


----------

